# What is your go-to pot or pan? What are you missing most?



## MikeO (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey all, I've been researching a few new items lately to add to my ~10 piece pot/pan/lid family and it has had me thinking about which of my gear I currently use the most. I've been thinking about why I opt for certain items more than others, what am I missing and in need of that warrants a new purchase/addition; whether my current set of tools limit what/how I cook or if my cooking (cuisine choice) limits the use of certain tools.

So I am wondering:

1. What is everyone's #1 used pot or pan, and why is it that one?
2. What are you missing most and perhaps hoping to add in the near future? Can be any tool that helps to heat food, maybe not necessarily stove top - oven, outdoor, etc?
3. As a bonus if you want, list a 2nd/3rd item that gets a lot of use, or maybe something that is in close contention with #1.

Pictures are greatly welcomed! I'm slacking off at work currently so I'll add some when I get home later.

For me:
1. My go-to is my All-Clad copper core 3 QT sauté pan. It is the best all-arounder I have. I cook a lot of larger meals for my girlfriend and I and this thing can cook down a ton of veggies, wide open surface areas is great for cooking off moisture to caramelize onions, etc. It can sear two large steaks at once, or 3 medium, it can do a ton of smaller protein, and the lid allows for a lot of control and mixed use like cooking down and then seasoning large batches of dried beans, sauces, etc. It is also the perfect size for finishing/saucing fresh pasta for 2-4 servings.
2. A proper pizza oven - looking for an Ooni come spring. I have always been pizza obsessed and have been making fresh pies regularly again for the last couple of months trying to perfect my dough quantity/rise. Using a 12" cast iron pan to offset the lack of heat from a 550* oven has been an interesting case study.
3. My second most used item is probably some no-name cheap copper skillet that I use to make eggs and reheat meals for the lady and myself. I want to upgrade this soon too. Why are all of my hobbies expensive?

Excited to see what everyone works with the most and why they do so!

Cheers~


----------



## btbyrd (Jan 8, 2021)

1) I have nice stainless, carbon, and cast iron cookware, but the pans I reach for the most often are Anolon Nouvelle copper nonstick skillets. They have a very thick bottom for a nonstick pan (which tend to be crappy), so they heat evenly and retain their heat after adding food to the pan. I'm not normally one for nonstick pans, but these are great. Apart from these, I get a lot of use from my Darto carbon steel pans.
2) I have all my bases pretty well covered here, but the thing I'd most like to add is an Anova Precision countertop oven. Having a small consumer combi-oven has been my dream for a while, and the APO is exactly that. 
3) A quality pressure cooker from Fissler or Kuhn Rikon with an 8qt or higher capacity. The bases on these are very nice (especially the Fissler) and can function as excellent standalone pots when you don't need pressure. Before I discovered that you can cook pasta in small volumes of water, I used mine as my pasta pot. But the pressure cooker's main use for me is stock making, which produces exceptional results in very little time. Also dried bean. 

An honorable mention goes to an enameled cast iron dutch oven from Staub or Le Creuset.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 8, 2021)

I think you guys need to state whether cooking on/in gas, electric, or induction as it seems to matter. This is what I am finding out trying to go down this rabbit hole path. At least for me it helps. I am new at this but old with a lot of pans and pots.

I am working on buying a stainless-steel fry pan for a Viking gas stove. I have a lot of cast iron pans, steel pans, and a non-stick pan. I am thinking 12-inch but maybe 10 or 11 as we are kind of downsizing with covid going on. I do not own a SS pan and everybody says if you own 1 fry pan it should be SS so I am looking.

I would be interested in how the All-Clad D3, D5, D7, MC2 and the copper core stack up using them on gas, electric and induction. Right now I am thinking about D3 and MC2 on gas.


----------



## btbyrd (Jan 8, 2021)

The heat source doesn't alter the thermal properties of the pan and, generally speaking, what works well on one heat source will work well elsewhere. Apart from induction's compatibility issues, the main difference between the three types of heat source is that electric elements are not very responsive; they stay hot if you turn the heat down and they don't heat as quickly as gas or induction. This negates some of the benefits of some higher-performance cookware, but it's not like something that's good on one heat source would be bad elsewhere. Its just that what's good on electric would be even better on gas or induction (if compatible). Good cookware is good cookware. 

If you're looking for a 12" stainless skillet, it's hard to beat the classic All Clad D3 12".


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 8, 2021)

1) 2 qt. All Clad Ltd saucepan, I'm only cooking for two these days
2) This requires a longer answer. I'm planning to replace our old, coil electric cooktop, this year probably with a pro-sumer gas unit like Blue Star or Capital although I haven't totally ruled out induction. I'm also planning on buying a portable propane wok burner and a 14" round bottom carbon steel wok this year.
3) 10" All-Clad Ltd frypan, 4 qt All-Clad Ltd saucepan, and a 4 qt saute' pan are tied for my next most used pans. In addition to the wok referenced above I do wish for a 5.5 qt Le Creuset Dutch Oven


----------



## Rangen (Jan 8, 2021)

Number one used pot/pan, by a huge margin, is my 16" carbon steel wok.

I just moved into a new place, with an electric oven, which is fine as far as it goes, but the broiler is completely useless. On the highest rack, it couldn't get any crust on a steak before cooking it through. Thinking through possible solutions, I decided to go with an outdoor propane broiler, an R&V Works CBB. They say you can use it for pizza, too, just put it on top to cook the crust, then under the broiler to finish. It won't be here for at least another month.

After the wok, my most-used would be an 8" Griswold cast-iron.


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 8, 2021)

Not sure which one wins, but there's a clear top 3 for me.

-For all my quality meat, but also for most other things that need frying, my de Buyer carbonne 28 cm. I have the 24 and 32 cm as well and like them, but find that I reach for the 28 cm the most. Similarly, I do have some proper tri-ply stainless pans (Ikea sensuell, but still, they perform really well) but find myself reaching for the de Buyer instead. I could probably do almost everything in the stainless pan as well - and have done so in the past - yet for some unconscious reason I usually reach for the carbonne first.

-For all my stewing needs and basically anything that ends up one of those 1-pot or saucy type of things: my no-brand enamelled cast iron pot from some department store. It's about 26cm if I had to guess. It's just incredibly convenient because it allows me to dump a lot of food in it, can go on the stove, in the oven, whatever, and because it's enamelled I can just leave the food in there for multiple days without having to scoop it out into containers (in stainless this lazyness can cause pitting).
It is on the list for a 'proper' brand replacement though... even after just over 5 years the enamel on this cheapo unit is already starting to chip in multiple places, especially the edges, but also on the bottom. Will eventually end up buying one or multiple of either Staub or Le Creuset.

-24 cm conical 3-ply saucier (Ikea Sensuell). Probably holds just shy of 3 liters. Not a perfect pan since the handle is a bit too heavy (can cause the pan to tip over when angled in the wrong direction while empty-ish), but otherwise extremely versatile. Can use it for smaller amounts of frying, I use it for all my sauces, and also for most smaller liquidy things that don't require the volume of the bigger cast iron pot. Whether it's rice, risotto, all of my sauces, smaller stews, or even just deepfrying smaller portions, there's a million different things I always grab this thing for. It's larger than your average suacier which makes it useful for things that aren't sauce, while still doing sauce really well. If this ever gets replaced it would be by the exact same type but from a fancier brand (for example Demeyere).

Pretty much 99% of my cooking invariably ends up using 1 or multiple of these pans, even though I have a whole bunch of other pans. In fact I already have a 2nd 24cm saucier, and am planning to buy another one of the de Buyer carbonne 28's. So not really a strong nr 1.

I don't really feel like I have a giant hole in my lineup (as mentioned I have more pans like 5l pans for steaming/boiling larger quantities, stockpot, ton of oven trays, nonstick crap, etc). I might replace/expand the enamelled cast iron, and I'll probably buy one of the de Buyer frying pans with the taller walls for stuff like deep frying in larger batches, but generally I'm fine with this. Fancier roasting pan might be nice but honestly the el-cheapo ones I have all work fine.


----------



## Knivperson (Jan 8, 2021)

Im using a De Buyer pot in stainless steel and a Staub cast iron pot the most. I also have a couple of De Buyer sheet steel pans, which are cheap and sturdy. And I have the Challenger Bread pan in cast Iron for baking in, providing a nice oven spring. See sour dough bread with poppy seeds below:


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm missing my Mauviel copper stainless lined sauce pan most....errr the Debuyer carbon too (it sortof works on the current stove), and secondly I miss my Fissler Pro pots...Now using some OK-ish cheapish pots of various makers that are leftover after eliminating those that do not work well on induction. I don't have a go to pot, snif...


----------



## MikeO (Jan 8, 2021)

btbyrd said:


> 1) I have nice stainless, carbon, and cast iron cookware, but the pans I reach for the most often are Anolon Nouvelle copper nonstick skillets. They have a very thick bottom for a nonstick pan (which tend to be crappy), so they heat evenly and retain their heat after adding food to the pan. I'm not normally one for nonstick pans, but these are great. Apart from these, I get a lot of use from my Darto carbon steel pans.
> 2) I have all my bases pretty well covered here, but the thing I'd most like to add is an Anova Precision countertop oven. Having a small consumer combi-oven has been my dream for a while, and the APO is exactly that.
> 3) A quality pressure cooker from Fissler or Kuhn Rikon with an 8qt or higher capacity. The bases on these are very nice (especially the Fissler) and can function as excellent standalone pots when you don't need pressure. Before I discovered that you can cook pasta in small volumes of water, I used mine as my pasta pot. But the pressure cooker's main use for me is stock making, which produces exceptional results in very little time. Also dried bean.
> 
> An honorable mention goes to an enameled cast iron dutch oven from Staub or Le Creuset.



Are you typically using nonstick for veggies and sauté, and carbon pans for your proteins? My first 'big purchase' at the end of college was a set of Calphalon nonstick pans and I loved them, but eventually a post college house mate ruined them. I haven't really gone back from my All-Clad since I got those as a gift, aside from a free nonstick wok that someone else gave to me.

I feel you on the combi-oven, one that also does air frying would be a lovely addition. Also thank you for the tip on stocks/beans in the pressure cooker. I've been getting into making bone broth lately and I will have to do some more research on that end.



coxhaus said:


> I think you guys need to state whether cooking on/in gas, electric, or induction as it seems to matter. This is what I am finding out trying to go down this rabbit hole path. At least for me it helps. I am new at this but old with a lot of pans and pots.
> 
> I am working on buying a stainless-steel fry pan for a Viking gas stove. I have a lot of cast iron pans, steel pans, and a non-stick pan. I am thinking 12-inch but maybe 10 or 11 as we are kind of downsizing with covid going on. I do not own a SS pan and everybody says if you own 1 fry pan it should be SS so I am looking.
> 
> I would be interested in how the All-Clad D3, D5, D7, MC2 and the copper core stack up using them on gas, electric and induction. Right now I am thinking about D3 and MC2 on gas.



My intention for the thread was really just for people to post insight into their cooking habits and equipment mainstays, just cause it's kind of an interesting tale about someone's kitchen. Like I'm sure many people on here favor their wok the most because they love cooking asian cuisine, and some like baking, etc.

But as an input point, what kind of heat you work with is worth noting if it is a determining factor in what you use to cook and possibly also what you cook.

As for the All-Clad and a SS fry pan - I thought SS was the end all be all for fry pans like 10-15 years ago? Now I only read people talking about Carbon Steel or Copper for the perfect searing and perfect fry pan? If you are going to stick to SS - I do love my All-Clad. I grew up using my mom's (originally grandmother's) old SS set (probably a 3 ply, not sure). My mom gifted me the 7 piece copper core set a few years ago and it is a definitely a pleasure to work with on any heat source, the core really does heat nice, evenly, and fast.

If this is truly going to be your -only- SS pan and you intend to get a lot of use out of it, maybe opt for the thicker D5 so it will be less prone to warping over time?


----------



## YumYumSauce (Jan 8, 2021)

My go tos are an 8 in nonstick from the resturant supply, all clad. 5 qt saute, 12 in fry pan, 1.5 quart pot, lodge cast iron, le crueset 6qt, wok, and matfer carbon steel fry pan. I use these pretty evenly depending on what I'm cooking. It also just feels good using nice things. 

I find myself using the 1.5 qt pot surprisingly useful and using it all the time. If Im feeling lazy I'll use it for instant noodles, mac n cheese, canned food etc. Or for blanching small amounts of veggies, boiling water for a French press coffee, reheating a few portions of a big batch of soup, garlic confit, making tare, gravy, or other sauces.

Think I have my cookware pretty well covered. Just want a dehydrator, vac sealer and would be dope to have the home combi oven Ive been hearing about. 

I've posted this a few times now but Ive been loving my outdoor wok burner. When not wok cooking, pairs great with the fry pans for searing, deep frying, can boil water in a minute, and lights binchotan in around 15 mins. No more fire alarms inside and less mess created inside. I live in the desert so I dont have to worry about moisture and can use it basically year round although it wouldnt be fun in 115F in the summer. But I'm used to the heat and on the plus side I wont have to heat the kitchen up. Once I have my mis ready it shouldnt take long anyways.


----------



## MikeO (Jan 8, 2021)

LostHighway said:


> 1) 2 qt. All Clad Ltd saucepan, I'm only cooking for two these days
> 2) This requires a longer answer. I'm planning to replace our old, coil electric cooktop, this year probably with a pro-sumer gas unit like Blue Star or Capital although I haven't totally ruled out induction. I'm also planning on buying a portable propane wok burner and a 14" round bottom carbon steel wok this year.
> 3) 10" All-Clad Ltd frypan, 4 qt All-Clad Ltd saucepan, and a 4 qt saute' pan are tied for my next most used pans. In addition to the wok referenced above I do wish for a 5.5 qt Le Creuset Dutch Oven





Rangen said:


> Number one used pot/pan, by a huge margin, is my 16" carbon steel wok.
> 
> I just moved into a new place, with an electric oven, which is fine as far as it goes, but the broiler is completely useless. On the highest rack, it couldn't get any crust on a steak before cooking it through. Thinking through possible solutions, I decided to go with an outdoor propane broiler, an R&V Works CBB. They say you can use it for pizza, too, just put it on top to cook the crust, then under the broiler to finish. It won't be here for at least another month.
> 
> After the wok, my most-used would be an 8" Griswold cast-iron.



Nice, so for your wok lovers - I currently have this crappy hand-me-down nonstick wok - flat bottom, maybe 12" ? diameter at the rim that I have been looking to upgrade. My kitchen is not huge, and it doesn't have great ventilation. One upside is the stove is directly adjacent to operable windows. Should I hold off on upgrading to a nice carbon steel wok until I have better kitchen space/ventilation for it? Or grab a carbon flat bottomed wok and go to town? Range is gas, and I suppose I could order a different grate with open center to work with a rounded wok....


----------



## MikeO (Jan 8, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Im using a De Buyer pot in stainless steel and a Staub cast iron pot the most. I also have a couple of De Buyer sheet steel pans, which are cheap and sturdy. And I have the Challenger Bread pan in cast Iron for baking in, providing a nice oven spring. Ser sour dough bread with poppy seeds below:


Bread looks delicious. Are those sesame seeds on the bottom of the loaf?


----------



## Knivperson (Jan 8, 2021)

MikeO said:


> Bread looks delicious. Are those sesame seeds on the bottom of the loaf?


Yeah, sesame on the bottom. It was an experiment. I believe in baking bread to a nice dark crust - it enhances flavours through maillard reaction, just like a steak.


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 8, 2021)

MikeO said:


> Nice, so for your wok lovers - I currently have this crappy hand-me-down nonstick wok - flat bottom, maybe 12" ? diameter at the rim that I have been looking to upgrade. My kitchen is not huge, and it doesn't have great ventilation. One upside is the stove is directly adjacent to operable windows. Should I hold off on upgrading to a nice carbon steel wok until I have better kitchen space/ventilation for it? Or grab a carbon flat bottomed wok and go to town? Range is gas, and I suppose I could order a different grate with open center to work with a rounded wok....



You really don't want want a nonstick wok, PTFE and wok temperatures are not a happy combination. I currently use an All-Clad Ltd flat bottom wok but I think you really want carbon steel in this application. The stainless lined aluminum wok on an electric cooktop is a severely compromised combination. I do have decent ventilation but for wok work I prefer to take it outdoors (only viable five or six months a year in Minnesota, Maryland might allow you an extra month or two). A high power gas burner and very hot oil is not an ideal combination indoors unless you have great ventilation and largely stainless steel and ceramic tile surfaces in your kitchen.

Edit: I think the only application for nonstick is cooking fish in a cooktop frypan but even there well seasoned carbon steel is a reasonable substitute.


----------



## Rangen (Jan 8, 2021)

MikeO said:


> Nice, so for your wok lovers - I currently have this crappy hand-me-down nonstick wok - flat bottom, maybe 12" ? diameter at the rim that I have been looking to upgrade. My kitchen is not huge, and it doesn't have great ventilation. One upside is the stove is directly adjacent to operable windows. Should I hold off on upgrading to a nice carbon steel wok until I have better kitchen space/ventilation for it? Or grab a carbon flat bottomed wok and go to town? Range is gas, and I suppose I could order a different grate with open center to work with a rounded wok....



A carbon steel wok is not expensive, and will give you immediate gains in the form of much much better surface caramelization of your food. Seems like a no-brainer. Flat bottomed will work fine; you may want to consider a later move to round bottom, but the main reason would be if it gets your wok better hit by the flames. 

The sensible advice would be what's in LostHighway's post, but I will say that I started out stir-frying in a kitchen with poor ventilation and no hood. When I burned the peppers for Kung Pao Chicken, I'd do it while holding my breath, periodically sticking my head out the door for a gulp or two of fresh air.

I'll pass on a seasoning tip I got from The Wok Shop in San Francisco: stir fry some chives or scallions until fully brown, moving over the whole inside of the pan. Apparently there's some sort of reaction with the steel that produces a nice surface. Works on cast iron, too. I watched a Chinese cook do this with a brand new wok, then immediately stir fry the demo dish with it.


----------



## Rangen (Jan 8, 2021)

LostHighway said:


> Edit: I think the only application for nonstick is cooking fish in a cooktop frypan but even there well seasoned carbon steel is a reasonable substitute.



I like nonstick for risotto (and not much else), though I do have a nonstick fry pan whose purpose is to keep other members of the household away from my cast iron.

I'll make my own categorical statement: The only application for a stainless steel wok is steaming.


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 8, 2021)

Unless you have a specific wok burner / grating for a round wok I'd seriously consider just getting a big flat carbon steel frying pan. On my stove - even with one of those triple ring 'wok burners' - it works better than an actual wok.

As for nonstick... I use it for fish (more out of habbit than anything else) and stuff involving cheese or really fragile starchy stuff. On average I get 1 pretty decent free 28 cm one every year at the wholesaler where I do a lot of my shopping, so there's at least some incentive to keep using them even though I don't particularly care for them.
Never even considered using it for risotto though. Never had risotto stick.


----------



## Rangen (Jan 8, 2021)

One of the best things about Blue Star ranges is that if you take the grill off the burner, what's left is, by design, perfect for holding a round-bottomed wok right on the flame.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm not trying to be a smartass but it's impossible for me to answer because it depends on what I'm cooking and what I want to do.

If I want non-stick with low acidic foods (or for other dishes where I want to capture carbon steel's properties) then I'll go to my Matfer Bourgeat skillets. It'll either be the 10" or 12" depending on what I'm making. These pans get used a lot around here. I rarely reach for a Teflon pan any more.

But, if I want fond or have acidic things or what have you, then I reach for a BergHOFF stainless skillet. Again in 10" and 12" and again it depends on what I'm doing. These pans also get used a lot around here. They will be upgraded over time to Made In brand.

If I'm making a sauce, I go to my Made In 3.5qt saucier.

If I need a small sauce pan for whatever, then it's a 4qt. For bigger requirements, it's an inexpensive but solid 8qt. But on the flipside I have a little Calphalon 1.5qt saucepan that is great for toasting spices, melting butter, etc.

For roasting I'm generally going to go for a 1/4 or 1/2 sheet pan.

And I quite often am using some combination of all of the above. And size goes beyond just capacity. There are some things you want to cook in say a 10" pan to maximize the heat and prevent heat loss or to maintain a depth or what have you. Likewise a 12" skillet or 8" skillet might be the best choice for myriad reasons. It really does depend on what I'm doing and matching the tool to the job and desired results.

For my own personal kitchen and what I tell others is at a minimum have:

1. Non-stick 10" and 12" skillet. People can define what non-stick means for them but I prefer carbon steel and cast iron.

2. At least a 12" stainless skillet but preferably a 10" as well.

3. 4qt and 8qt stainless sauce pan/stock pot.

4. One 1/4 and one 1/2 sheet pan with racks.

5. Dutch oven of material and size of your choice.

Without considering specialization type cooking, say predominantly Asian, there's little you can't accomplish with those tools. From there it is just enhancing, convenience, etc.


----------



## MikeO (Jan 8, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I'm not trying to be a smartass but it's impossible for me to answer because it depends on what I'm cooking and what I want to do.
> 
> If I want non-stick with low acidic foods (or for other dishes where I want to capture carbon steel's properties) the I'll go to my Matfer Bourgeat skillets. It'll either be the 10" or 12" depending on what I'm making. These pans get used a lot around here. I rarely reach for a Teflon pan any more.
> 
> ...


But what do you use MOST?! It can't be a perfect even split? I mean, of course it can, but not so likely.

@LostHighway @Rangen @Jovidah Good looks, thank you for the input. I may hold off on the Wok and just focus on other items... I feel like I'm asking for trouble in this kitchen with a proper carbon wok.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 8, 2021)

MikeO said:


> But what do you use MOST?! It can't be a perfect even split? I mean, of course it can, but not so likely.
> 
> @LostHighway @Rangen @Jovidah Good looks, thank you for the input. I may hold off on the Wok and just focus on other items... I feel like I'm asking for trouble in this kitchen with a proper carbon wok.



My Matfer's probably see more use than the others.


----------



## Bodine (Jan 8, 2021)

Mostly I cook in my grandmothers cast iron skillets and pots. She was born 120 years ago or so.
My other stuff is Revere Ware, circa 1940's.
I do own one non stick skillet for a quick egg in the morning.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Jan 8, 2021)

I use nonstick almost exclusively for eggs. Never really thought to use fish on nonstick, never really had a problem using stainless or something else. 

I alternate mainly between Asian(mostly Japanese) and Western cuisine and really enjoy grilling with charcoal. Im not baking/pastry inclined unfortunately.

And I wouldnt use a nonstick wok for actual wok cooking either. Should still be useful for other things if you already have one.


----------



## rmrf (Jan 8, 2021)

1. My most used pan is probably either the 12.6 in demeyere 7 ply or the all-clad D3 6qt saute pan. They're similar dimension. If I could only have 1, I would take the demeyere for the searing ability, but I probably use the D3 more often because its more responsive. 

2. I want to add a wok burner and wok for outdoor cooking. 

3. I'll go with my pizza "steels". I have a sheet of a36 steel 1/2 in thick that covers my entire oven and 3 bars of Al at ~1.5 in thick that covers most of my oven. I can't make certain things without them, like well browned baguette, sheet tray pizza, or evenly browned potatoes in a half sheet tray. There's just not enough heat on the bottom of the pan without the blocks of metal.


----------



## MikeO (Jan 8, 2021)

@Bodine I love it! And what about something you're missing? Anything on the mind that you've been wanting to add?

@HumbleHomeCook Right on, a good skillet is a great thing!

@YumYumSauce What outdoor wok burner did you go with? I have seen a couple posted in some other threads. 

And yes, the nonstick wok comes in handy for larger reheats on occasion or a secondary saute pan.

@rmrf Pizza steels! I have read/seen good things. Do you use a pizza peel like you would in a normal brick/coal/woodfired oven to put in and rotate the pizza? I guess less/zero rotating is needed in a conventional gas/electric oven with a big slab of steel eh? 

I imagine I am achieving close to the same effect using my cast iron skillet, but with a lot more hassle taking the entire thing out of the oven to add pizza and toppings and then reinsert.


----------



## rmrf (Jan 8, 2021)

In a home oven, I think pizza steel is the way to go whether you want neapolitan or NY or grandma pie. It dumps a lot of energy into the bottom of the dough and crisps it fast. I've made neapolitan style with a peal with the broiler on (no need to rotate, but you can if the back is burning), more NY style on a piece of parchment paper, and in a half sheet tray for extreme ease. I actually prefer the half sheet tray pizza. 

You're probably getting close with a cast iron skillet to the first way I described. However, if you want to get fast cook times, it'll probably be harder without the pizza steel. 

If you're concerned about safety, technically cooking on bare A36 is probably bad. Its not regulated as strictly as SS or Al and there's a chance for heavy metals. I don't find parchment paper to alter the cook times significantly.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 9, 2021)

MikeO said:


> 1. What is everyone's #1 used pot or pan, and why is it that one?



10" cast iron skillet with lid. Why? I find it flexible.... great for sauteing vegetables, searing meats... non stick enough for most tasks.



MikeO said:


> 2. What are you missing most and perhaps hoping to add in the near future? Can be any tool that helps to heat food, maybe not necessarily stove top - oven, outdoor, etc?



For thematic consistency, you should narrow the question down to cookware . Other appliances/tools are a whole other topic!!  

We run a sparse kitchen. We don't have many gadgets. I find this question difficult because we dont have the space to add more. We arent quite in that life stage to make those decisions. So I haven't bothered thinking about it! With a little thought, the answer might be a decent BBQ. I'd also like a better spice inventory system.

As for cookware. I satisfied that itch three weeks ago by buying a deep-dish 10" cast iron skillet and a 12" cast iron skillet.



MikeO said:


> 3. As a bonus if you want, list a 2nd/3rd item that gets a lot of use, or maybe something that is in close contention with #1.



Cookware:

10" cast iron skillet (veggies, protein, some sauces, eggs)
20cm/3.8L stainless steel sauce pan (pasta, rice)
24cm/7.1L stainless steel stock pot (stew, curry, sauce, medium volume soup)
10"/2.75L cast iron dutch oven (save as above, depends on ingredients/volume/mood)
 GN1/2 stainless steel Gastronorm pan for oven stuff (vegetables, italian bakes)
Honourable mentions:

3.5" cast iron skillet (roasting nuts/seeds, melting butter)
10L aluminium stock pot (large volume stew/soup) 
Appliances:

fridge
coffee machine
kettle
stove
oven
toaster
microwave


----------



## YumYumSauce (Jan 9, 2021)

@MikeO I went with the Eastman Outdoor PORTABLE KAHUNA BURNER after I saw Kenji Lopez do a review on some wok burners. Very budget friendly, got mine for like $105. Easy and straightforward to set up. Probably my best midnight impulse buy.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 9, 2021)

I will second the Eastman @MikeO . I got it in July and probably used my wok more this summer/fall than the past few years combined. For this you’d definitely want a carbon steel wok compared to nonstick, I use it with a 36cm and 27cm yamada round bottom wok. It is also great for searing in cast iron, keeping the indoor kitchen clean, lighting binchotan, etc. If you’re the handy type you can add a spark ignitor relatively easily too. 



YumYumSauce said:


> @MikeO I went with the Eastman Outdoor PORTABLE KAHUNA BURNER after I saw Kenji Lopez do a review on some wok burners. Very budget friendly, got mine for like $105. Easy and straightforward to set up. Probably my best midnight impulse buy.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 9, 2021)

[/QUOTE]

As for cookware. I satisfied that itch three weeks ago by buying a deep-dish 10" cast iron skillet and a 12" cast iron skillet.

[/QUOTE]

What do you plan to use the 10-inch deep-dish cast iron skillet for? I have my mom's old one and I have been trying to figure out what to do with it other than fry chicken.


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 9, 2021)

Potatoes in extremely liberal amounts of fat?  And general deep frying usage.
Might also work for stir fries in somewhat larger quantities? That's the two things I'm planning to get a taller deBuyer for.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 9, 2021)

My mom fried chicken for me when I was a boy back in the late 50s early 60s. She used a 10-inch deep-dish cast iron skillet which had chicken fryer engraved on it. We don't really fry much anymore and I have been trying something to use it on. I guess I need to fry some chicken.

I wonder if they used lard, oil, or Crisco back then? I don't remember.


----------



## Colorado_cutter (Jan 9, 2021)

MikeO said:


> 1. What is everyone's #1 used pot or pan, and why is it that one?
> 2. What are you missing most and perhaps hoping to add in the near future? Can be any tool that helps to heat food, maybe not necessarily stove top - oven, outdoor, etc?
> 3. As a bonus if you want, list a 2nd/3rd item that gets a lot of use, or maybe something that is in close contention with #1.


1---12" Lodge cast iron skillet, used the most by far. Versatile, can go into the oven as well as on the stovetop. 
2--- What I'd like to add soon... a 2.5 quart pot. I've used a Le Creuset for years and years, but it's starting to show it's age and the enamel is sticking. I'm thinking I'll just hit a restaurant supply place and pick up something cheap and aluminum, no coating (Vollrath etc.).
3--- There are really no close contenders for the #1 choice. But, next most used are 6" cast iron, stock pot, Chinese-style steamer, carbon steel wok, and Lodge dutch oven. Don't have any stainless pots except for one of the stock pots. SO has some "non-stick" pots and pans, but I don't use them at all.


----------



## rickbern (Jan 9, 2021)

I really love Fissler profil stainless sauté pans. They’re kind of expensive but flat out the best pans I’ve ever used (and I have two demeyere proline skillets)

I have a 24 cm sauté and a 20 cm shallow sauce pan that functions as a sauté pan,one or both are always on the stove.

bonus-La Chamba unglazed clay pots are the most fun cookware I own. Keep your staub and le creuset, cooking in clay is better


----------



## Michi (Jan 9, 2021)

rickbern said:


> I really love Fissler profil stainless sauté pans. They’re kind of expensive but flat out the best pans I’ve ever used (and I have two demeyere proline skillets)


I second that recommendation. The Fissler pans and skillets are extremely high quality. Buy one, and it'll still be used by your children's children…


----------



## TM001 (Jan 10, 2021)

Most used pot is a 3.5 quart Mauviel stainless steel saute pan. Cook almost all vegetables in it and some stovetop braises. I am usually cooking for just two.

Next is probably All Clad 5 quart saucepan for soup or pasta. I can be on small side but I generally don't make enough to justify using my 12 quart All clad stockpot.

I have a cheap nonstick frypan which I replace every year or two for eggs and fish and a Mauviel stainless and Bourgeat stainless lined copper frypan for meat.

I find the Mauviel and Bourgeat handles more comfortable than the All clad. I also find the lips better for pouring.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 10, 2021)

TM001 said:


> Most used pot is a 3.5 quart Mauviel stainless steel saute pan. Cook almost all vegetables in it and some stovetop braises. I am usually cooking for just two.
> 
> Next is probably All Clad 5 quart saucepan for soup or pasta. I can be on small side but I generally don't make enough to justify using my 12 quart All clad stockpot.
> 
> ...



Pick up a good carbon steel pan, get it seasoned properly and you'll never have to waste time, money or materials on cheap non-stick stuff again.


----------



## TM001 (Jan 10, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Pick up a good carbon steel pan, get it seasoned properly and you'll never have to waste time, money or materials on cheap non-stick stuff again.



I probably need to. I had one when I was much younger but never got it seasoned. Not sure what I did with it. What do you rec? i saw some de Buyers mentioned and if I read your post correctly you have a Matfer Bourgeat. Do the carbons work well with fish?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 10, 2021)

TM001 said:


> I probably need to. I had one when I was much younger but never got it seasoned. Not sure what I did with it. What do you rec? i saw some de Buyers mentioned and if I read your post correctly you have a Matfer Bourgeat. Do the carbons work well with fish?



I have two Matfer Bourgeat carbon pans and cook on a coil stove top. I like the Matfer's because they are a touch thicker than other brands and that is a plus on electric to help avoid warping. My 10.25" has seasoned up nicely. The larger 12 5/8" still needs time. I attribute this to the coil burners and more the large pan hangs off the burner so it doesn't season up as nicely. I use the oven method to get them going and then just cook in them.

I'm not sure if I've tried cooking a piece of fish directly on the surface yet. I know I did some dusted in flour and some in bread crumbs and I just made a batch of tuna cakes the other day. I can say that I would cook a piece of fish in mine. I would definitely use a touch of canola to ensure the bottom of the pan was coated though. 

I've been transitioning over to the carbon steel pans over the past couple years with the acquisition of the 10" really pushing me forward. So up until a couple months ago, with things I would be nervous about, I'd chicken out use a non-stick pan. But I'm pretty fully committed now. So I wouldn't advocate buying a carbon pan and just tossing on the others right away. Get to know the pan and gain confidence in it. Matfer's don't cost a lot.

If you have a gas top they should settle in pretty quickly as the heat spreads out more. I stick to canola oil for cooking and a bees wax/canola oil product for seasoning. And if something does stick, you just scrub it all off and start over. 

here's my 10" after cooking potatoes and then dumping in the other stuff for a frittata. Slid right out.








Now, I do find I need a little oil for most things and that might put some people off as you can use a Teflon pan dry but I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 10, 2021)

I do like my carbon pans and cast iron. All my cooking is using one of these. I have a small carbon pan which is my egg pan. I am not sure what brand it is as it was my mom's that she bought back in France in the 1970s. If anybody recognizes it let me know as I have included a picture. I like my like egg pan as I can flip 1 egg very well. Two eggs I am still working on. The egg pan is 7 inches across the top. I have also included my mom's old crepe pan she bought around the same time. I have no idea as to brands.

I am now trying a SS pan to see if the taste is better with acid things. Does anybody know a good test?


----------



## TM001 (Jan 10, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> If you have a gas top they should settle in pretty quickly as the heat spreads out more. I stick to canola oil for cooking and a bees wax/canola oil product for seasoning. And if something does stick, you just scrub it all off and start over.
> 
> here's my 10" after cooking potatoes and then dumping in the other stuff for a frittata. Slid right out.



Pan surface looks great. How are the handles? Do they get hot quick?

I think I need a carbon frypan, and I have a gas range so hopefully that will help. I will take your advice and keep the nonstick also until I can be sure I can season it. More stuff to buy and help the economy.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 10, 2021)

TM001 said:


> Pan surface looks great. How are the handles? Do they get hot quick?
> 
> I think I need a carbon frypan, and I have a gas range so hopefully that will help. I will take your advice and keep the nonstick also until I can be sure I can season it. More stuff to buy and help the economy.



The handles heat up but not quickly. I can get through a lot of things without trouble but I also have a silicon cover when needed. If I'm doing something from stovetop to oven I take that cover out and put right on top of the stove so I remember to use it when pulling the pan out of the oven. You'd think you'd only have to grab that screaming hot handle once to remember to never do it again but you'd be surprised...


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 10, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> What do you plan to use the 10-inch deep-dish cast iron skillet for? I have my mom's old one and I have been trying to figure out what to do with it other than fry chicken.



We dont deep fry... so I didn't get it for the purposes of that! 

There have been times where I have been unsatisfied with the depth of my 10" skillet. A dutch oven would have been too much depth/volume. Similarly... I am not sure a 12" skillet would have been a better substitute (the larger surface area reduces the height of the food column). Admittedly these have been corner cases.

I would say a deep-dish skillet could be useful for:

One-pan/pot recipes involving sauteing veggies or searing meat then adding stock/sauce (think reducing small/medium volumes of liquid). Things like making pasta sauce, then having the room to mix the pasta directly in the skillet. Having a handle can be easier to manipulate than the 'ears' of a dutch oven (again sauteing etc...)
Helping to contain mess (spitting proteins, stirring)
I may have added complexity by purchasing the 12" at the same time. Compared to the regular 10" skillet, the combination of the deep-dish and the 12" give me a choice between extra surface area or extra depth. The decision is likely to depend on what I am doing.

I freely admit this is a live experiment for me. It is likely to end up being used in a minority of cases. But hey! There was a discount on the cast iron so impulses got the better of me.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 10, 2021)

Keep us informed as I am always looking for new uses for my mom's old pan.


----------



## rickbern (Jan 11, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> I do like my carbon pans and cast iron. All my cooking is using one of these. I have a small carbon pan which is my egg pan. I am not sure what brand it is as it was my mom's that she bought back in France in the 1970s. If anybody recognizes it let me know as I have included a picture. I like my like egg pan as I can flip 1 egg very well. Two eggs I am still working on. The egg pan is 7 inches across the top. I have also included my mom's old crepe pan she bought around the same time. I have no idea as to brands.
> 
> I am now trying a SS pan to see if the taste is better with acid things. Does anybody know a good test?


I usually figure if what I'm doing is called deglazing, I'm okay with carbon steel, but if I'm simmering with tomatoes or vinegar I use a different material. You could make two tomato sauces side by side, simmer for an hour or so, you'll tell the difference and tear up your seasoning to boot.


----------



## SeattleB (Jan 11, 2021)

1. What is everyone's #1 used pot or pan, and why is it that one?

A: Depends on what I'm cooking. I have a full set of Mauviel copper so that's the go-to. Matfer Bourgeat carbon steel for eggs, cast iron to sear steak (although isn't that what the grill is for?). I cook with gas. Simple is good. No need to over-think.

2. What are you missing most and perhaps hoping to add in the near future? Can be any tool that helps to heat food, maybe not necessarily stove top - oven, outdoor, etc?

A: I've got it covered for my use case. Mauviel is pricey but I've never once thought "gee, I wonder if _____ would be better?" The reality is that it's just heat. It's not the gear, it's the cook. And in that category the best upgrade would be any upgrade to my skillset. I have friends who are former pro chefs who could out-cook me with T-Fal and a hotplate.


----------



## SeattleB (Jan 11, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> I do like my carbon pans and cast iron. All my cooking is using one of these. I have a small carbon pan which is my egg pan. I am not sure what brand it is as it was my mom's that she bought back in France in the 1970s. If anybody recognizes it let me know as I have included a picture. I like my like egg pan as I can flip 1 egg very well. Two eggs I am still working on. The egg pan is 7 inches across the top. I have also included my mom's old crepe pan she bought around the same time. I have no idea as to brands.
> 
> I am now trying a SS pan to see if the taste is better with acid things. Does anybody know a good test?



No need for a test, just listen to the generations of chefs before us. Acid foods like tomatoes won't pull any flavor from good carbon steel pans but they will from cast iron. Acid foods will strip the seasoning patina off of steel and cast iron.


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 12, 2021)

Eh? Stuff like tomatoes is actually one of the 'recommended' methods to strip the patina off a carbon steel pan to reset it. That's bound to leave a taste one way or another...
I don't think there's a whole lot of difference between cast iron and carbon steel pans in that regard.


----------



## damiano (Jan 12, 2021)

I’m a bit of a cookware addict and have used most high quality brands. I cook on gas myself but have lots of experience cooking on induction as well.

So, my most used pans are: 1) 20 cm Mauviel stainless steel lined copper straight sided sauce pan, 2) 24 cm Mauviel ss-lined copper straightsided saute pan, and 3) any of my Le Creuset dutch ovens.

These are what I use most cooking for two. Other pans I use often are a 26 cm Mauviel copper frying pan, a 28 cm Fissler profi saute pan, and a 22 cm Le Creuset non stick frying pan. The Mauviels are newly bought around a decade ago, some of the best cookware I’ve ever used. Sadly I’m not sure I can still recommend them. Probably would go for Falk now. 

I really don’t need any more pans...


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jan 12, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Pick up a good carbon steel pan, get it seasoned properly and you'll never have to waste time, money or materials on cheap non-stick stuff again.


Or just use stainless with the proper amount of fat and the correct temperature. I cook eggs in my stainless frying pan now (10.5" Anolon Nouvelle, my most used pan) and can't understand why I used to think a carbon steel pan was essential. They're more hassle than they're worth, same as carbon knives


----------



## mcwcdn (Jan 12, 2021)

My go to are a field 10 inch and a field 12 inch cast iron skillet. I enjoy them due to their light weight nature (relatively speaking) and seasoning retention.
If I could add anything I am in need of a cookware set (something like an all clad set) but I haven’t put in the research yet and don’t want to go down that rabbit hole yet.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 12, 2021)

spaceconvoy said:


> Or just use stainless with the proper amount of fat and the correct temperature. I cook eggs in my stainless frying pan now (10.5" Anolon Nouvelle, my most used pan) and can't understand why I used to think a carbon steel pan was essential. They're more hassle than they're worth, same as carbon knives



Agreed on the knives. 

Now that my pans are seasoned I don't find them to be a hassle at all. In fact more often than not I just them out our maybe run a little water over them. Kitchen space is a premium for me so the carbon steel pans fill the roles of non-stick and, to some degree, cast iron. And I enjoy geeking out them too I guess.  

But no argument about stainless. I have a friend who cooks exclusively on stainless pots and pans.


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 12, 2021)

If a carbon pan is properly seasoned it's not much of a bother to deal with. I even clean mine with a bit of soap... no problem. Never bothered to oil it afterwards. The only thing special I do with them is avoid acidic foods, and avoid things that can get super sticky like stuff with cheese. Last thing MIGHT work in carbon, I just never felt particularly curious enough to try it in case it doesn't.  The main advantage of the non-stick is that, yes, if you use proper technique you can do almost everything in stainless, but every now and then it's nice to have something that allows you to screw around like an idiot and not pay attention...


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jan 12, 2021)

I live in Florida so that affects the amount of hassle carbon pans are. During the summer they'd start to rust if I didn't use them every day.


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 12, 2021)

Really? Damn! I can basically just leave all my carbon **** laying around without issue. All it'll do is slowly get a patina.... Yeah if my stuff would rust in a day I probably wouldn't be as enthusiastic about carbon steel either.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jan 12, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> Really? Damn! I can basically just leave all my carbon **** laying around without issue. All it'll do is slowly get a patina.... Yeah if my stuff would rust in a day I probably wouldn't be as enthusiastic about carbon steel either.


I could get away with using it every other day when the seasoning was still solid. But if I didn't use it for 3-4 days it would form actual patches of rust, and lead to a snowball effect. Then if I didn't use it for a day, the next morning I'd pick up a thin red film of rust after wiping it with a paper towel, even with a liberal coating of oil. After rust forms you need to aggressively reseason the pan beyond just cooking with it, otherwise it gets worse and worse over time.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 12, 2021)

I found a recipe for my 10.5-inch cast iron high side chicken fryer. I bought a pork butt yesterday for Pozole soup and it was too big so I am using the left over to make pork carnitas tonight. I eat pork carnitas a lot but I have not made it that I remember.

How To Make Carnitas (Pork Carnitas Recipe) (mexicoinmykitchen.com) .

The rest of the pork butt will go into the Pozole I will make in a couple of days.

I talked with my wife and she said she uses this pan a lot. Somehow, I have missed it. She uses it to make her wonderful jalapeno cornbread in.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 12, 2021)

SeattleB said:


> Acid foods like tomatoes won't pull any flavor from good carbon steel pans but they will from cast iron. Acid foods will strip the seasoning patina off of steel and cast iron.





Jovidah said:


> Eh? Stuff like tomatoes is actually one of the 'recommended' methods to strip the patina off a carbon steel pan to reset it. That's bound to leave a taste one way or another...
> I don't think there's a whole lot of difference between cast iron and carbon steel pans in that regard.



Can't really comment on carbon pans.

I am pretty keen on cast iron. I cook tomatoes in them all the time. Maybe it depends on the type and amount of tomatoes? Perhaps it also depends on how mature the seasoning is... Nice, big vine/truss tomatoes are pretty mild when used with other ingredients. They may thin and weaken the seasoning but it doesn't come off in noticeable patches. After cooking, I wash the cast iron and wipe down with oil - no obvious problems.




spaceconvoy said:


> I live in Florida so that affects the amount of hassle carbon pans are.



Hehe... we have sub-tropical humidity. Our average is maybe 60%? During summer we have pretty sticky nights. The maximums might get to high 70's? Zero issues with cast iron that is used semi-regularly. Carbon knives can rust if not looked after. Disasters are easy to avoid if you are attentive. You do need oil them for long-term storage.

The worst humidity I can remember is Singapore. That was a bit of a test... I can imagine carbon steel would be a hassle in that climate. If it was a daily, uphill battle to keep cookware from rusting, I'd definitely use an all stainless kit. It sounds like Florida is in between?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 13, 2021)

TM001 said:


> I probably need to. I had one when I was much younger but never got it seasoned. Not sure what I did with it. What do you rec? i saw some de Buyers mentioned and if I read your post correctly you have a Matfer Bourgeat. Do the carbons work well with fish?



So still not fish in the pan but here is tonight's dinner with shrimp and a soy/honey stir fry sauce.







I was a little concerned about the stickiness of the sauce as the pan sat so I put a little hot water in it and let it sit while I ate. But note the sauce along the sides.







Finished dinner, did the dishes and cleaned up and then grabbed the pan. Rinsed out by hand under hot water.






Super easy cleanup, no loss of seasoning and ready to go again.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Has anyone used these Mineral B deBuyer pans?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 14, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Has anyone used these Mineral B deBuyer pans?




I haven't personally but there is a guy on YouTube, Uncle Scott's Kitchen, that reviews cast iron and carbon steel and I seem to recall he loves them. I don't agree with his insistence on the "fried egg test" for seasoning but all in all I think he has pretty solid information.


----------



## rickbern (Jan 14, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Has anyone used these Mineral B deBuyer pans?



I use matfer bouregart. I’ve never found any credible source claiming one is way better than the other. The lack of rivets on mine is vaguely appealing but either one is fine, both are slightly better than lodge cs. Don’t overthink things, these cs pans are all pretty good. Size matters more than manufacturer.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 14, 2021)

rickbern said:


> I use matfer bouregart. I’ve never found any credible source claiming one is way better than the other. The lack of rivets on mine is vaguely appealing but either one is fine, both are slightly better than lodge cs. Don’t overthink things, these cs pans are all pretty good. Size matters more than manufacturer.



I largely agree but I would say that the manufacturer can matter. Less so in quality as in design. I use an electric stove so I want a thicker pan to better resist warping. Hence I like the Matfer. Other makers, I'm not sure but I think deBuyer, makes their pans a little thinner so they are lighter.

The Matfer's are also a great price.


----------



## rickbern (Jan 14, 2021)

@HumbleHomeCook , you’re right. I “think” mineral b is debuyers premium line. They do have a cheaper line too.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 14, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I largely agree but I would say that the manufacturer can matter. Less so in quality as in design. I use an electric stove so I want a thicker pan to better resist warping. Hence I like the Matfer. Other makers, I'm not sure but I think deBuyer, makes their pans a little thinner so they are lighter.
> 
> The Matfer's are also a great price.


The De Buyer is stated as 2.5mm thick for the 2 smaller sizes and 3mm for the 2 larger ones. Can't find the data Matfer version. Any comment on the flat handles? I'm sorta erring towards the De Buyer and getting this handle option. Handles matter. Hate the flat design of the All Clad copper core pans. Love the French classic Crusinart's.








MINERAL B PRO Carbon Steel Fry Pan | de Buyer USA


The pan that does it all. The de Buyer carbon steel Mineral B Pro. Made of 99% iron and 1% carbon our carbon steel pans are as slippery as a brand new nonstick with better sear and without any synthetic coating. Easy to season for a natural nonstick finish. The more you use it, the better it...




debuyer-usa.com


----------



## rickbern (Jan 14, 2021)

Be careful with floor area on these lyonnaise style pans. This is a 24cm pan(9.5”) it’s not so huge. My next size up is 30 cm, I use that way more often. Those debuyer handles are nice, mine is comfortable but industrial.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 14, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> The De Buyer is stated as 2.5mm thick for the 2 smaller sizes and 3mm for the 2 larger ones. Can't find the data Matfer version. Any comment on the flat handles? I'm sorta erring towards the De Buyer and getting this handle option. Handles matter. Hate the flat design of the All Clad copper core pans. Love the French classic Crusinart's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think @rickbern's description of comfortable but industrial applies well to the Matfer pans. The only time I notice it is when using my big pan and there's something heavier in it. I don't do a lot of pan shaking but I do flip and I don't mind the handles but they aren't the most comfortable design.


----------



## SeattleB (Jan 14, 2021)

The handles get hot so I use suede leather sleeves on them. They're not so bad anyway but that makes the Matfer-style handle comfortable to hold.


----------



## TM001 (Jan 14, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> So still not fish in the pan but here is tonight's dinner with shrimp and a soy/honey stir fry sauce.
> Finished dinner, did the dishes and cleaned up and then grabbed the pan. Rinsed out by hand under hot water.
> Super easy cleanup, no loss of seasoning and ready to go again.



Nice, I eat a good amount of shrimp since I can get it locally so I definitely need to try carbon frypan again.


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 14, 2021)

`


Corradobrit1 said:


> Has anyone used these Mineral B deBuyer pans?



Mineral B = Carbonne series with a beewax coating so it doesn't rust in the shop. Personally I find it mostly annoying because you're paying more just for somethin`g you gotta get rid of before using. Otherwise they're basically the same. There's a few models that only exist in the Mineral B line, but otherwise I'd always just go for Carbonne series; save yourself both money and effort.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 14, 2021)

TM001 said:


> Nice, I eat a good amount of shrimp since I can get it locally so I definitely need to try carbon frypan again.



Yea, I get a lot of gulf shrimp since we are close to the coast. This is the slowest time right now as it is the dead of winter for us but being in Texas it never really gets very cold.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 14, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> `
> 
> Mineral B = Carbonne series with a beewax coating so it doesn't rust in the shop. Personally I find it mostly annoying because you're paying more just for somethin`g you gotta get rid of before using. Otherwise they're basically the same. There's a few models that only exist in the Mineral B line, but otherwise I'd always just go for Carbonne series; save yourself both money and effort.


The handle is enough to sell the Pro line to me.

Try and ignore the cringeworthy presentation but this was a great demo of the B-element Pro saute pan. Sold it to me


----------



## TM001 (Jan 14, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> Yea, I get a lot of gulf shrimp since we are close to the coast. This is the slowest time right now as it is the dead of winter for us but being in Texas it never really gets very cold.



I mostly get Atlantic shrimp off coastal GA, but also from SC, or FL. I can usually get frozen local shrimp caught earlier from a local shrimper in cold months which is still pretty good (like you cold is usually not all that cold for me although lately we have had several weeks of cold nights)). I am a fan of Gulf shrimp too, but not really local fo me anymore. Who I lived in FLI could get both Atlantic and Gulf pretty easy.


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 14, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> The handle is enough to sell the Pro line to me.
> 
> Try and ignore the cringeworthy presentation but this was a great demo of the B-element Pro saute pan. Sold it to me



He's flat out wrong about the regular handles though. At least on the Carbonne they are ovenproof up until some stupid high temperature (275c or something like that). Never had any problems, even when seasoning them in my oven at max temperature for an hour.

They look fancier, might be more comfy, and might heat up slower... but I never really had issues with any of that.
What would actually be a real upgrade was if the handles were welded instead of riveted.

For what it's worth I don't think they're necessarily ideal for in the oven anyway. Handle is rather long so you need a really big oven to fit them and then it's mostly wasted space. Another issue is that if you start meat on a burner and toss it in the oven in the same pan, you'll get carryover cooking on the bottom / pan side that's noticable in the end result. So for anything that isn't really large I usually just pull it out and put it in a cold oven tray.


----------



## ian (Jan 14, 2021)

MikeO said:


> 1. What is everyone's #1 used pot or pan, and why is it that one?
> 2. What are you missing most and perhaps hoping to add in the near future? Can be any tool that helps to heat food, maybe not necessarily stove top - oven, outdoor, etc?
> 3. As a bonus if you want, list a 2nd/3rd item that gets a lot of use, or maybe something that is in close contention with #1.



1. 12'' lodge cast iron that I polished the inside of. Great nonstick ability, great heat retention.

2. Maybe an oval dutch oven or a baking steel? Not super important, though. I'm good as is. I'll get a wok when I have gas again.

3. Hmmmm..... probably a cheap stainless 12'' saute pan.


----------



## MikeO (Jan 15, 2021)

Glad to see so much great info being shared on the carbon steel end of things  Thank you all for the input and review of so many great options!



ian said:


> 1. 12'' lodge cast iron that I polished the inside of. Great nonstick ability, great heat retention.
> 
> 2. Maybe an oval dutch oven or a baking steel? Not super important, though. I'm good as is. I'll get a wok when I have gas again.
> 
> 3. Hmmmm..... probably a cheap stainless 12'' saute pan.



How did you polish it? Series of steel brushes into polishing pads or?? So is it nice and smooth now? I would love to see a picture.


----------



## ian (Jan 15, 2021)

MikeO said:


> Glad to see so much great info being shared on the carbon steel end of things  Thank you all for the input and review of so many great options!
> 
> 
> 
> How did you polish it? Series of steel brushes into polishing pads or?? So is it nice and smooth now? I would love to see a picture.








I used an orbital sander on the inside. Nothing fancy. Can’t remember what grit I used, but it was just a single one. 220 or something? Idk. But it doesn’t have the bumpy lodge finish anymore.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 15, 2021)

ian said:


> View attachment 110135
> 
> 
> I used an orbital sander on the inside. Nothing fancy. Can’t remember what grit I used, but it was just a single one. 220 or something? Idk. But it doesn’t have the bumpy lodge finish anymore.


Looks beefy. Whats the weight?


----------



## ian (Jan 15, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Looks beefy. Whats the weight?



I mean, it’s a Lodge. It’s beefy. 3500 g


----------



## MikeO (Jan 15, 2021)

@ian Right on, that looks pretty nice.

I have a big 16" that I use mostly for burgers and fresh oven pizzas that I might have to replicate that finish on. I definitely think it would help for making smash burgers...

It doesn't seem to have any effect on the seasoning of the iron which is good, and I'm sure it scrapes clean much easier.


----------



## ian (Jan 15, 2021)

MikeO said:


> @ian Right on, that looks pretty nice.
> 
> I have a big 16" that I use mostly for burgers and fresh oven pizzas that I might have to replicate that finish on. I definitely think it would help for making smash burgers...
> 
> It doesn't seem to have any effect on the seasoning of the iron which is good, and I'm sure it scrapes clean much easier.



Yea, scrapes clean easier, feels nicer when you use a spatula on it, looks nicer, and perhaps has slightly better contact with food? (Last one debatable.)


----------



## MikeO (Jan 15, 2021)

ian said:


> Yea, scrapes clean easier, feels nicer when you use a spatula on it, looks nicer, and perhaps has slightly better contact with food? (Last one debatable.)



Yeah I guess that depends on the food and contact. I imagine it would be more ideal without any potential for pockets/lack of contact for dough and burgers though. Full maillard reaction across the entire surface of a burger, which already has some pockets in it because the meat never smashes down to a perfectly flat face.


----------



## xxxclx (Jan 15, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Has anyone used these Mineral B deBuyer pans?




I use a de buyer country fry pan daily for small batch stir frying, egg frying and stuff. It’s pretty nice and slick once properly seasoned.


----------



## DT74 (Jan 15, 2021)

A mauviel 12 inch. Plus a 10 inch all clad


----------



## DT74 (Jan 15, 2021)

And a 12 qt le crueset


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 16, 2021)

I like Le Crueset pots and I have several but my fry fan wore out after 10 or 15 years probably from using the wrong kinds of spoons and spatulas.

Oh, and that lodge fry pan looks like the one I have and it is 15 inches. Comes in handy. I also bought the lid, what a bear.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 20, 2021)

Debuyer 12" non stick for fish. Commercial grade 10" non stick for eggs. Use olive oil, sometimes butter.

Deep dish skillet with glass lid gets used for curries, stews, chili, pasta sauces.

Old copper bottom pots. When had gas used a seasoned carbon Wok. Up in the valley house has old coil heating elements on the stove. Don't know if they have gas lines up here.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 20, 2021)

my life is simple.

i leave a vintage cast iron pan on the stove. it gets used daily to toast bread or the ubiquitious tortilla. the other pan that is BEGGING for a vacation is my wok. i kinda use it for everything. i cook in the backyard with it, so it does wonders keeping my kitchen grease free and not smelling like dinner.


----------



## Seth (Jan 20, 2021)

Tin lined copper is my favorite for fish and meat sauté. de Buyer steel for eggs. I was lucky to trip over a local cooking store going out of business. I wish I had had $10,000 - their collection was amazing including restaurant sized copper. I managed about 6 pieces that I use to this day (30 years later). I've added some stainless lined copper over the years. My kids, both of whom love to cook, will make out well.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 21, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Has anyone used these Mineral B deBuyer pans?




yes. it is my one and only Carbon pan. my friend described it best. he said, "i dont know what it is like to raise a child, but owning this pan gives you the glimpse into the work, heartbreak, frustration and love that is required.

there were days i wanted to SHAKE the pan! (just kidding..never shake your pan). it was a tough seasoning effort. i cant stand that oven oil repeat thing.. i just cooked with it. twice i had to take it all back down when it got to crusty. NOW? it is a good pan. a great pan. i think keeping it CLEAN is more instrumental in non-stick than keeping it perfectly seasoned. the season comes from use. i clean it..keep it clean. i have even used a scrubby pad on it on occasion. mine is pretty dark these days.


----------



## TM001 (Jan 21, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Pick up a good carbon steel pan, get it seasoned properly and you'll never have to waste time, money or materials on cheap non-stick stuff again.



Well I was fairly easily convinced that I needed a new pan so I have a carbon Matfer on the way. Should be here Monday. The seasoning instructions manufacturer recommends are odd to me (oil, salt, potato skins) but I am going to try it unless someone has a better rec.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 21, 2021)

TM001 said:


> Well I was fairly easily convinced that I needed a new pan so I have a carbon Matfer on the way. Should be here Monday. The seasoning instructions manufacturer recommends are odd to me (oil, salt, potato skins) but I am going to try it unless someone has a better rec.


Do it. Just look at the results in post #73. They speak for themselves.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 21, 2021)

TM001 said:


> Well I was fairly easily convinced that I needed a new pan so I have a carbon Matfer on the way. Should be here Monday. The seasoning instructions manufacturer recommends are odd to me (oil, salt, potato skins) but I am going to try it unless someone has a better rec.



It does seem odd but it actually makes sense. The potato skins act as a vehicle for the oil and salt. Sort of like a sponge. The salt is the abrasive to scour the factory coating off. The oil both suspends the salt and also helps to start the seasoning.

Now, I have not found it to be _all _that is needed but it definitely _is_ needed. I still season afterwards and generally in the oven. But the single most important thing you can do after that initial prep is to cook in it. And just keep cooking in it. If anything sticks, make sure you clean it out well so there isn't something left behind for the next thing to stick to, then a light seasoning and repeat, repeat, repeat.

Another thing that really helped me was to abandon notions of fried egg tests and instant slick surface and all of that. It's unreasonable and if you don't achieve it it makes you doubt yourself and get flustered.

Don't bother with flax seed oil as it is a waste of money. Canola oil will do, although my wife recently got me some Knapp's Cast Iron Seasoning Wax and I'm pretty impressed. And cook with canola oil. Early on use more if you have to.

My co-worker bought some Matfer's on my recommendation. He watched some YT videos and after a couple weeks he confided in me that he was flustered as they were still sticking. And he has a very nice house with a commercial-grade gas stove/ovens. I told him all the stuff I typed above. We didn't talk about it for several months and I actually thought maybe he'd given up on them but didn't want to hurt my feelings for recommending them. Honestly just a few days ago he mentioned how much he loves the pans and has bought a few more since.

Sorry, if that is a repeat of stuff me and others already said. 

Here's my two from last night on an old coil stove top. Love 'em.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Jan 21, 2021)

TM001 said:


> Well I was fairly easily convinced that I needed a new pan so I have a carbon Matfer on the way. Should be here Monday. The seasoning instructions manufacturer recommends are odd to me (oil, salt, potato skins) but I am going to try it unless someone has a better rec.



My matfer I got last beginning of last month. I used the oil, salt and potato skin method too. Was like this after 3 rounds. Cooked some salmon on it a week ago no problem.


----------



## TM001 (Jan 22, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> It does seem odd but it actually makes sense. The potato skins act as a vehicle for the oil and salt. Sort of like a sponge. The salt is the abrasive to scour the factory coating off. The oil both suspends the salt and also helps to start the seasoning.
> 
> Now, I have not found it to be _all _that is needed but it definitely _is_ needed. I still season afterwards and generally in the oven. But the single most important thing you can do after that initial prep is to cook in it. And just keep cooking in it. If anything sticks, make sure you clean it out well so there isn't something left behind for the next thing to stick to, then a light seasoning and repeat, repeat, repeat.
> 
> ...



Good to hear the advice from multiple sources and can't wait for my pan to get here. Almost as giddy as waiting for first J knife. I plan on using sunflower rather than canola as that is my standard higher smoke point oil and what I use for anything I am not doing in butter or olive oil. I like the smell.


----------



## TM001 (Jan 22, 2021)

YumYumSauce said:


> My matfer I got last beginning of last month. I used the oil, salt and potato skin method too. Was like this after 3 rounds. Cooked some salmon on it a week ago no problem.



I am feeling a lot better about it this time round. I don't think I knew about proper seasoning when I had one the first time a long time ago.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 22, 2021)

TM001 said:


> Good to hear the advice from multiple sources and can't wait for my pan to get here. Almost as giddy as waiting for first J knife. I plan on using sunflower rather than canola as that is my standard higher smoke point oil and what I use for anything I am not doing in butter or olive oil. I like the smell.



That should work fine but remember, for seasoning, you want to get it 20-25F above the smoke point of the oil.


----------



## Neofolis (Jan 23, 2021)

The two items I use the most are a both Le Creuset 3 Ply Stainless Steel a 20cm Saucepan and 28cm Non-Stick Frying Pan. I need a cast iron skillet in my life, but am putting this off until the kids leave home. At least I know my wife will never go anywhere near cookware.


----------



## TM001 (Jan 24, 2021)

Carbon Matfer got here a day early, heavier than I thought it would be.

Took more work to scrub of coating than I thought but otherwise cleaning and seasoning went well.





Cooked potatoes and steak in it for dinner. Worked great.




I am a convert.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 24, 2021)

TM001 said:


> Carbon Matfer got here a day early, heavier than I thought it would be.
> 
> Took more work to scrub of coating than I thought but otherwise cleaning and seasoning went well.
> View attachment 111352
> ...



Awesome! What size did you get?


----------



## TM001 (Jan 24, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Awesome! What size did you get?



30 cm (11/ 7/8 in) same outer diameter as my current non stick pan.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 24, 2021)

Does it count if I _intend _for it to become one of my most used pans? Received this 14" carbon steel wok today from the Wok Shop in san fran. Now I gotta learn how to use it! Just stocked up on dark soy, light soy, shaoxing wine . . .


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 24, 2021)

TM001 said:


> 30 cm (11/ 7/8 in) same outer diameter as my current non stick pan.



Yeah they are no question heavier than Teflon coated pans but still much lighter than cast iron. The 10" ones are pretty easy to handle. 

I hope you love it!


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 26, 2021)

My most used: a Zwilling sauté pan, a 3-ply type similar to All-Clad. I can't remember the model name, but it has a weird looking down-curved handle. Cooks well, holds a lot of food, goes in the oven including the steel lid which fits well and isn't flimsy. It's good for a lot of different things and it's easy to clean.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 26, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> My most used: a Zwilling sauté pan, a 3-ply type similar to All-Clad. I can't remember the model name, but it has a weird looking down-curved handle. Cooks well, holds a lot of food, goes in the oven including the steel lid which fits well and isn't flimsy. It's good for a lot of different things and it's easy to clean.



Is it the Zwilling TruClad?


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 26, 2021)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Is it the Zwilling TruClad?


Ha! Exactly, that's the one. The handle looks ridiculous in pictures, but it works OK in reality.


----------



## AT5760 (Jan 26, 2021)

This time of year, my Le Creuset round dutch oven is in near-constant use. Lots of soups and braises this time of year. Runner up would be my Lodge cast iron skillet for pancakes, steaks, and plenty of other things.


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 26, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> Does it count if I _intend _for it to become one of my most used pans?


Not yet? I've intended for things to become my most used, and they don't always work out.

Some say a wok is hard to use on an electric stove, maybe because the heating elements are too flat and change temperatures too slowly. (I don't know how to use a wok no matter what kind of stove it's on, so I can't prove that. And people can be kind of superstitious about stuff that actually works fine.)

Also, it may be just coincidence that that's where your wok was sitting when the picture was taken, so this comment may have been completely useless.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 26, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> Not yet? I've intended for things to become my most used, and they don't always work out.
> 
> Some say a wok is hard to use on an electric stove, maybe because the heating elements are too flat and change temperatures too slowly. (I don't know how to use a wok no matter what kind of stove it's on, so I can't prove that. And people can be kind of superstitious about stuff that actually works fine.)
> 
> Also, it may be just coincidence that that's where your wok was sitting when the picture was taken, so this comment may have been completely useless.



Your comment is right on the money - I am sure it is more difficult on an electric stove. However, I ordered a flat bottom wok for this exact reason, so at least it has a fighting chance.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 26, 2021)

AT5760 said:


> This time of year, my Le Creuset round dutch oven is in near-constant use. Lots of soups and braises this time of year. Runner up would be my Lodge cast iron skillet for pancakes, steaks, and plenty of other things.



Me too on the LC dutch oven. That actually is my favorite/most used piece of cookware this time of year so dunno why I didn't post that one first  Also have an LC enameled cast iron skillet that I love but it's just too big for daily home cooking. I've been eyeing the Lodge "chef collection" 10" and 12", sort of torn on which way to go. How large is your lodge skillet?


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 26, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> However, I ordered a flat bottom wok for this exact reason, so at least it has a fighting chance.


I had to look twice more to see the flat bottom - the smooth surface looked round to me at first. (Plus I see what I'm expecting to see rather than what's really there)


----------



## AT5760 (Jan 26, 2021)

@chiffonodd , I am pretty sure it is an 11". This one here: https://www.webstaurantstore.com/lo...ean-blue-color-enamel-skillet/530EC11S33.html 

My wife bought it for me 10 years ago or so, before I started using carbon steel pans. When we had gas, it did not see much use. Now that I'm making do with electric, I'm liking this pan quite a bit. The mass makes it pretty predictable with pancakes/sandwiches and the coating makes it acid-friendly.


----------



## luuogle (Jan 26, 2021)

A main go-to pan for me is my 2 quart all clad saucepan. Being extremely sturdy and useful it makes just enough soup for about one or two servings and can easily double for making a hearty bowl of noodles.


----------



## Checkpure (Feb 3, 2021)

Cast iron skillet and metal spatula.


----------

